# Constructing large ears?



## Zarcasm (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never made anything before and I'm not really into fursuits, sooo... 
Anyone know about making large ears? I want to make some basically like the ones from this drawing I did: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/087/f/4/Catastrophe_and_the_Cure_by_ZeeHorse.jpg
The inside, as you can see, is rubbery with little ridges. Any sort of smooth material (doesn't have to feel rubbery, but the appearance of it would be a nice plus) would work. The base/outside of the ears should also be smooth (at best, very thin fur). 
Obviously they'd need to be lightweight despite their size, and they're going to have to somehow be able to be attached to or over a gasmask without flopping around too much. 

So what would be best to make them sturdy and the proper shape without being ridiculously heavy. Foam? Felt? Wire? 
How would you go about making the inner ear appear rubbery and have those little ridges (I'd prefer to have actual ridges, not just paint). 
What would be the best way to attach them to the gasmask? I'd prefer not to completely ruin my gasmask (having them somehow be removable would be awesome) if I don't have to. 

Also, this is far more minor, but I'll probably have a very thin/stringy tail to go with it. I'd like it to also be sort of rubbery in appearance (kind of like a rat's or something). What would be the best material for this?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 9, 2010)

For the base of the ears, you could use foam.  It's super lightweight and not too floppy..
The insides could be vinyl, and the outside could be a minky-type fur.
To attach, a thin band of some sort will work. 

I could make you some, possibly, if you aren't the crafty type.  And they wouldn't damage your gasmask.

Also, welcome to FAF.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd suggest foam, too. For extra support you could maybe stab the foam with a wire skeleton.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not really experienced at this sort of thing, but I say craft foam too.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm not really experienced at this sort of thing, but I say craft foam too.


 
Not craft foam, upholstery foam.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 10, 2010)

I will echo some of the sentiments of the people in this thread. You are going to want to use something like upholstery foam to create the form. Then you are going to want to use something like fun foam for the frontal visible part of the inner ear.

You might think of looking into using something like a soft suede, or a suede look a like for the covering of the ear. It'll give you that smooth effect you are looking for.


----------

